# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Einscan-SE incorrect COLORS

## Deemoss

Hi, the textures in my scans always have a weird color cast  (see attached). The colour seems to be yellower (warmer) and the whites come out pink. I do the usual white balance calibration.Is this normal?

----------

